# 2012's Snowiest Resorts



## legalskier (Mar 8, 2012)

...according to Skimag.com, which doesn't disclose their method of measurement.

Can you guess the winner? (Hint: none are in the NE.)

Link: http://www.skinet.com/ski/galleries/seasons-snowiest-resorts


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2012)

Alyeska has been pounded:

658" since Nov. 1st and 746" since Oct.1st


----------



## awf170 (Mar 8, 2012)

That was for last year.  So 2010-2011 winter.


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2012)

Upon reviewing that list...it appears that it is last season ('10-'11) or per the Calendar year..Definitely not this ski season ('11-'12).

As of March 3, Alta was only reporting 267" for the season.

Doh, I got a phone call before I was able to post and awf beat me to it!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2012)

awf170 said:


> That was for last year.  So 2010-2011 winter.



Yeah I was wondering when Vail got 500" of snow.......


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 8, 2012)

Bringing up last year is just a punch to the gut.  Best year I've had both east and west.  This year certainly did nothing to erase the memory.  Seasons not even over and I'm already looking forward to next year to erase the memory of this one.  Already started my dryland routine.  Gonna be a long summer.  :sad:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

